# Starting/Cranking Problem



## 1967GTO (Mar 6, 2014)

I am having an issue with my 67 GTO cranking/starting when it's cold or hot. I replaced battery, starter and has a new ignition switch, the wiring is original. I checked the battery voltage, all grounds and cables. When I try to start the car when it's cold it makes a clicking noise like it's a dead battery but it is not dead and I have to keep turning it over till it starts and eventually it does. I just replaced the spark plugs and has a newer coil, the starter is less than a few months old. I don't know if this has something to do with my wiring or a ground problem? It also seems as if something is draining my battery down and I replaced the alternator which is good also. Any suggestions on what i can do to try to fix this issue? Thanks.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome. Sorry, you'll have to post some pictures of your GTO before someone here will help you. Forum policy.....Just kidding! :tongue:

I'm not sure about your slow battery drain but the first thing I thought of was checking voltage to the starter circuit when you are cranking, is the starter getting a full 12 volts when you are cranking it? 

Back to your battery drain, do you have an aftermarket stereo? and how long do you let it sit between driving it? I use a battery tender on my battery to keep it up during its "nap" times. :Yawn:


----------



## 1967GTO (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you, it's good to be here. Thank you for the advice. I need to check the voltage like you said first. As far as the aftermarket stereo, yes it does. I try to start the car once a week and sometimes it sits for a little while longer.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

could your rebuilt starter be drawing too much amperage ? im confused. you said you have to keep turning it over till it starts. is the motor cranking over? if so, its not the starter.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

rickm said:


> could your rebuilt starter be drawing too much amperage ? im confused. you said you have to keep turning it over till it starts. is the motor cranking over? if so, its not the starter.


:agree

To correct the clicking while starting I would replace both battery cables, make sure the negative cable connects to the block and then to the frame. As far as hard starting issues I would check for fuel line blockages, maybe a dirty filter or trash in the fuel line.


----------



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

I had a similar problem on my 66. I had to replace the wire going to coil on the starter. It was the original wire going through the metal sleeve. It turns out when I removed the wire there was evidence of overheating and the wire was fatigued. Not carrying the full load to the starter to get it to turn. I replaced that one wire temporarily and not had a problem since. I going to order the whole wiring harness, but have not had a chance to do yet. I used a 12 gauge wire to replace that wire. If you want run the wire through the metal sleeve put a little dish washing soap so it will slide through the easy.


----------



## rexs73gto (Nov 25, 2012)

The 1st thing I want to know is it hard starting or is it not turning over?? Hard starting & if it's not turning over are 2 different things. You say you have to keep turning it over ,,, does that mean it's cranking over I:E: it's turning over ,, slow or not enough to get it to fire, or is it turning over but the car is not firing to get it to start ???? What is it ???


----------

